# A 5 gallon bucket quarantine "tank"



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

I thought I was the only one trying this, but then saw it listed in someone else's signature here:

A 5 gallon bucket quarantine "tank".

Due to space constraints in my apartment, I don't have room for a proper quarantine tank. So, at best, I have been using a 5 gallon Home Depot bucket as a part-time hospital tank when a fish falls ill. In this bucket, I place a heater, thermometer, plastic plants or real plant trimmings, and a 24/7 airstone -- and any medications and/or Melafix if necessary. Daily water change on the order of 30-50%.

Anyone else here resorting to a similar setup? What are you using that I'm not? The last fish I put in it died after a few days, but it's tough to say if it was from the bucket treatment or due to the illness. What's your success rate?

I presently have another fish with mostly dull solitary behavior, not eating (although he swims around the food with the other fish at feeding time), swollen belly, slightly pop eyed. I suspect a bacterial infection or dropsy, although the scales aren't sticking out too much. I could leave him in the main tank, but I fear his illness might spread. Anyone who has successfully treated dropsy can chime in, too.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

That may've been me :icon_mrgr . I just started this so can't add much. What prompted this for me was I got tired that the mollies in my main tank (Coo! Coming up in the world! It's now a _main _tank!) kept coming down with a columnaris infection. The softish, acidic, totally fresh (as in, not brackish) water and ferts on top of it just doesn't agree with them. So far so good. It _is _easy just to throw a 1/2 tablet of Maracyn in. I didn't put a plant in, although I did cover the bottom w/ gravel. In retrospect it'd probably be better to just have a bare bottomed bucket (!). Fortunately I've never had to deal with dropsy. Good luck with that. Nice thing about the bucket(s) is that you can use them for other things, and just stack them when you're not using them. Also also you're a lot less tempted to see something at the LFS and say to yourself "Well, I've already got an empty tank set up..."


----------



## hlebear (Feb 7, 2004)

Maracyn II is an excellent treatment for dropsy and works quite well although it can take a few days to work. I've had success in treating both a goldfish and a platy with this treatment. I always keep some on hand as it is fairly cheap online $2.79 for 10 tablets. Good Luck!


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

I will try the bucket with some maracyn. I'm not positive it is dropsy (although the scales are a touch questionable). And this is a dude fish, Praecox rainbow, so he isn't preggy. I'm still eliminating the last of my stubborn ick, but I think he is suffering from more than ick -- perhaps something bacterial, which means it might be best to remove him for now. Maracyn sounds good for bacterial woes. Not sure if I sure mix ick (Quick Cure) and Maracyn meds though.


----------

